# Stihl 025 chain saw carburetor(Walbro)



## Jall Mnone (May 6, 2011)

Bought carb rebuild kit from dealer. Disassembled and cleaned carb. Started to install kit and install rebuilt carb back on 025 chain saw. The shaft that the air mixture disk (not the choke disk) was FROZEN ie WOULD NOT TURN.

Choke disk shaft turns freely as both did when I disassembled the carb.
I removed the lock clip from the shaft (other end from spring and lever)and put penetrating oil and lube oil and tried to move the shaft with the open/close lever. The shaft did not budge and I felt the lever start to turn on the frozen shaft so I quit that method.

I used tiny channel lock type pliers to grip the other end of the brass shaft and finally got the shaft to turn about 1/16 of a turn.Then kept working until shaft turns full range but it's much to tight to operate correctly. Any answer as to what caused the freeze up and/or how to fix it is greatly appreciated.

Question#2- Provided I get a solution to free the shaft, how do I get the "needle, holding lever, spring" all positioned and screwed down? I have only 2 hands and 10 fingers, some of which work, and it looks like I need at least 1 more hand, but there is hardly room for two now. Surely I am missing a trick here. Can someone straighten me out?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

What model number is the carb? Did you remove the throttle shaft, if so, why. I have never has one that didn't free up after spraying with carb cleaner so have never taken one apart.
The metering arm, there is no trick as far as I know, I have the hold-down screw in partially, then insert the needle, then set the spring in place, install the metering arm on the spindle, set the metering arm on the spring, slide the spindle to one side, slide the metering arm on the needle and the spindle under the hold-down screw, tighten the screw. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Jall Mnone (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info Geo

I finally got the frozen brass shaft out and used 600 grit sand paper to reduce the size .001-.003" then polished with machine cloth. It works ok now. The spring tension will bring the disk back to open.

The carb is a Walbro. only other markings are 9420. No WT WTA etc. Came on a 1999 model stihl 025 saw.

Niether have I taken any shafts out to rebuild these little carbs. I had to free up that frozen throttle shaft or junk the carb so I really did not have a choice.

Thanks again for your help

Jack of ALL Master of NONE


----------



## jcsmith (Oct 9, 2011)

*needle,lever,spring install*

Jall Mnone, the way I install the needle etc is ; with my left hand I hold the needle with the lever and pin attached, with right hand put spring in place,then with left drop needle etc in place and hold against spring while putting screw in . It took me a while to figure out but it works for me. I hold the needle etc between my left thumb and middle finger so my index finger is free to hold everything in place while putting screw in. Hope this helps next time. Chris


----------

